# A dozen FB or a quality call?



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

I am new to field hunting for waterfowl. I have about 20 goose decoys 12 hot buy shells and some floaters I bury the keel on. My question is should I buy a dozen cheep full bodies, or should I buy a quality goose call like a feather duster with a DVD to teach me how to use it. I am currently using a flute. lastly i will also be hunting ducks out of this spread, and hunt mostly with myself and maybe one other person. thanks for your help


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get a good call and the dvd. When buying decoys or calls dont ever buy cheap (unless they are used) If you buy cheap you will hate yourself in the long run.

Feather Duster are good calls, along with Tim Grounds, Death Row, and Sean Man.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

How much are you willing to spend on Full Bodies?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm not sure where you're going to get a dozen FB's for the same price as a custom call. You could probably get a call and a half dozen FB's.

If money is a real issue I'll tell you what I tell everyone. Try a poly Super Mag. It's about half the price and all the call.


----------



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

I am a student right now and have limited money so i was looking at the sport plast collapsible goose decoys because they are $90 a dozen and i only have $110 to $120 i can really budget for hunting other then gas to scout


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Doent get thoughs dekes get the goose call


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> I'm not sure where you're going to get a dozen FB's for the same price as a custom call. You could probably get a call and a half dozen FB's.
> 
> If money is a real issue I'll tell you what I tell everyone. Try a poly Super Mag. It's about half the price and all the call.


x's two...

no reason for ya to get acrylic, they are alright, but not worth paying at least 2-3 times as much....

right now tim grounds has a super mag in orange for 35 bucks... been my favorite call so far.. I like the real thang, but just can't make it do anything my poly super can't do...

i'd get a cheaper end call (same guts that go into acrylics) and half a dozen deeks!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

you can get a poly call for a fraction of the cost about 20 to 30 bucks it prety much sounds the same as a 150.00 call.... and still end up with the decoys......


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

George Zahradka said:


> you can get a poly call for a fraction of the cost about 20 to 30 bucks it prety much sounds the same as a 150.00 call.... and still end up with the decoys......


yepp, i've been through the hundred dollar calls, doesn't pay out.... spend the extra coin on the deeks

although they don't make a real thang in poly... that i know of..


----------



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

With the super mag should I get the Tim grounds short-reed way DVD or is there another one that you would recommend to learn how to blow a short reed?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Do not, I repeat, *DO NOT* buy that DVD. Worst calling video I've ever seen.

Get Honker Talk by Shawn Stahl, and people are also going to tell you over and over again to get Bad Grammar by Scott Threinen. Which is a good video, but you're only going to want to watch the first half of it at first, he gets into some stuff that will be way too advanced for a starter in the second half.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bad Grammer. The DVD. It is the most informative instructional DVD out there. It brakes down every note and shows you how a goose does it and how to do it in a hunting situation. From the beginner to an advanced caller


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

honker talk is a good one too. Diver_sniper is right. If you do get the bad grammer DVD just start out watching the first DVD and when you are ready move on to the second one


----------



## quackkills21 (Sep 13, 2008)

going to have to agree with cutter08 probly one of the most informative DVD'S ever made.. almost everthing u need in one stop... :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> Do not, I repeat, *DO NOT* buy that DVD. Worst calling video I've ever seen.
> 
> Get Honker Talk by Shawn Stahl, and people are also going to tell you over and over again to get Bad Grammar by Scott Threinen. Which is a good video, but you're only going to want to watch the first half of it at first, he gets into some stuff that will be way too advanced for a starter in the second half.


What he said.

I think honker talk will probably be more helpful for someone completely fresh to short reeds, although scotty did a great job on the bad grammar dvd and you'll love it once you get past the basics. I found feather dusters to be the easiest call to learn on, and right now I'm all about the grounds calls.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Use it on gas. But if your for sure going to spend on something else I would just save it for now until you get some more money then I would spend more on a decent call (There are some real good ones for $25-$60) and some decent dekes.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought the Grounds poly call they have on sale right now and couldn't be happier. I've also got the Honker Talk DVD if you'd like to buy it, let me know. I've got the Bad Grammar DVD on its way.


----------



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

I just bought a super mag and yes Chaws i am looking for the honker talk DVD what kind of price are we talking?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Buy the decoy's. Hunting those relaxed ND geese you wont need a short reed or high end decoy's. Getting on the X aint hard out there either. I'd say you got it made. Buy the decoy's...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha ha relaxed North Dakota geese. That has to be up for the dumbest comment of the year award. :eyeroll: Infact I am not even going to take anymore entries I am just going to give you the award out right. It is a whole diffrent game once the boat parade starts rolling through out the state. Most of the sucess during this time of the year comes to guys who run atleast 10 doz decoys and are more then efficent on a goose call. hahaha RELAXED North Dakota Geese.. Classic... :withstupid:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

well they are more relaxed on average then they are in MN. Its pretty hard to hunt birds on a weekend that dont get their roost busted over there. That rolls over into ND some as well though. Oops there I started..


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Let's stay on topic here.

Good choice with the Super Mag. With a good amount of practice you should be very happy with your choice.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know somewhere you can shove it mr. moderhater!

Supermag for the win.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The cheapest calls made work great for those who learn to use them. I would stay with cheap calls but put in your time learning to use it.

If you are flush and need to keep up with the city boys by all means spend at least $100.00 on a call.... :lol: make dang sure it has alot of human eye appeal too or the geese will laugh at you!! :lol:


----------



## birchies (Sep 9, 2008)

I got the poly version for $35 in orange because that was the one on sale. any ideas on how to make the orange stand out less?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> I know somewhere you can shove it mr. moderhater


Just tryin to avoid a hi-jacking. 8)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

birchies said:


> I got the poly version for $35 in orange because that was the one on sale. any ideas on how to make the orange stand out less?


paint it or keep it inside your blind :lol:

that camo tape would probably work good.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

birchies said:


> I got the poly version for $35 in orange because that was the one on sale. any ideas on how to make the orange stand out less?


They sell those neoprene call coozie deals that would help some. You could just wrap it in camo duct tape or electrical tape if you want too.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Second short reed I ever bought about 8 years ago. Heartland Delrin. $35 and I still use it more than any other call on my lanyard.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you are going to buy FB's don't go cheap. Get top quality (Dakotas, Bigfoot, Hardcore, Smiths). Personally, I think Dakotas are the best thing going now in FB's and have been adding them to my spead steadily.

For the $150 4-6 FB's will run you, given you are just starting out, you would probably be better served to spend that on a dozen top quality magnum shells such as G&H's. Maybe pool your cash with another student who hunts. Even old guys like me had to start out that way, we too were HS/college students and didn't get our FB spreads & trailers overnight..

As for calls, buy a Winglock Walnut Short Reed or Winglock Longneck Short Reed for $39.95. I've been doing this stuff a long time, and the Winglock Short Reeds are the easist to run, easiest to learn on, and some of the absolute best sounding calls I've ever used, bar none.

A couple years ago Rick Perry at Winglock was running a special on matched Maple Short Reed Goose and Single Reed Duck calls for, if I recall, around $50. I bought a set for my son, who was in Afghanistan at the time. Go check out Rick's website, you never can tell what he has going. BTW, top flight customer service is part of buying a Winglock.

I have several top end, big dollar acrylic calls that I use depending on the situation, but the one call I always carry & use in the field is a Winglock Walnut Short Reed...

As for calling instruction DVD's, I like Stahl's "Honker Talk" best..

BTW, keep an eye on your locals classifieds as well as the classifieds here and on the Duck Hunters Refuge. A couple days ago I needed to make some room in my trailer, so put a dozen Avery flocked head shells on our local "Tradio" program, and in about an hour had sold them to a young guy such as yourself, for $75. Two days later I'm still getting calls on them...

On Monday, that cash is going to help add a few more Dakota FB's to my spread...


----------



## fishmunkee (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd go with silos and the winglock or other previously mentioned less expensive call. Silos are way easier to transport and store than fbs and despite what people will tell you, they do fool geese regularly.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd say go with the decoys, depending on what kind of call you have now.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's excellent short-reeds on the market priced $30-$50. Get both. RNT makes a good call that comes with a decent instructional CD for like $40.


----------

